# Any journals out there of egg sharers?



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

Is anyone keeping a journal and if so mind sharing the link


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya not too sure if I'm what you mean but I have kept a diary for all 3 cycles (1st 2 were egg sharing)...

The link to my current diary is in my signature and on the 1st page is the link to my previous 2 diaries.....they do go on a bit though & were mainly for my own reference


----------



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey sorry I meant the FF diaries


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Photographerlady - It's over three yrs old now, but I have a link for mine on my signature! Best of luck with your tx! X

Minky - Congratulations on your impending arrivals - blue ones are best lol x


----------

